# Chromium startfehler

## Rocky007

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein 32-Bit System kompiliert.

Nun starte ich den Chromium und bekomme nur einen Lila Bildschirm (im Chromium).

Im Log sehe ich folgendes:

```
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"

[17005:17005:0325/184951:ERROR:url_pattern_set.cc(240)] Invalid url pattern: chrome://print/*

../../sandbox/linux/seccomp-bpf-helpers/sigsys_handlers.cc:**CRASHING**:seccomp-bpf failure in syscall 0265

../../sandbox/linux/seccomp-bpf-helpers/sigsys_handlers.cc:**CRASHING**:seccomp-bpf failure in syscall 0265

../../sandbox/linux/seccomp-bpf-helpers/sigsys_handlers.cc:**CRASHING**:seccomp-bpf failure in syscall 0265
```

Danke für eure Hilfe

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, um was für Versionen geht es denn?

Magst du noch die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge --info chromium libcanberra
```

 dazuposten?

----------

## ChrisJumper

32-Bit System kompiliert.

Ich habe das selbe Problem ebenfalls auf einem 32 Bit System. Web- oder Konfigurationsseiten lassen sich nicht abrufen ohne das Chromium gleich abstürzt.

Bisher habe ich leider keinen passenden Fix gefunden, aber ich habe auch immer nur 10 Minuten danach gesucht.

----------

## Rocky007

emerge --info chromium libcanberra gibt folgendes aus

```

Portage 2.2.18 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.9.2, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.18.9-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.9-gentoo-i686-AMD_A4-5000_APU_with_Radeon-TM-_HD_Graphics-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3413916 total,   2405832 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 25 Mar 2015 09:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25 p1.0) 2.25

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r2::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.1.0::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/bind /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kdepim kipi lcms libnotify libv4l mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vaapi vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 mmxext" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver scripting-beanshell scripting-javascript wiki-publisher" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nouveau radeon radeonsi r100 r200 r300 r600 qxl vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

www-client/chromium-42.0.2311.50::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="cups pulseaudio tcmalloc widevine -bindist -custom-cflags -gnome -gnome-keyring -hidpi -kerberos (-neon) -pic (-selinux) -test" LINGUAS="de -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r4::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="alsa gtk3 pulseaudio sound udev -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -oss -tdb"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686"

```

----------

## Rocky007

Das System wird auf einem Server betrieben und per Rsync auf den eigentlichen Rechner kopiert..

Vllt ist das wichtig

----------

